# Cheap motherboard for Phenom II x4 955BE?



## AJK (Jul 13, 2014)

My old motherboard died on me last week. I need a temporary mobo till the time this current one comes from repair. Im going  to use it as my spare motherboard in case of an emergency. Any suggestions? Anything under 3k possible? My config is given in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

This mobo will serve the purpose - ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com


----------



## AJK (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Ashish. How about this one? Its around 700 bucks cheaper

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

^
site cpu support list says it's supported
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 760G - GA-78LMT-S2PT (rev. 3.1)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

AJK said:


> Thanks Ashish. How about this one? Its around 700 bucks cheaper
> 
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



That mobo only support upto 95w cpu,while x4 955be is 125w cpu.


----------



## AJK (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks icebags. Should I go ahead and order then?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

Let me clear : there are two x4 955 , one is x4 955 Black edition - *125w* and another Asian version x4 955 (non black edition) (OEM only) - *95w* 

see the difference  Compare AMD Phenom II X4 955 (125W, rev. C2, BE) / Phenom II X4 955 (95W, rev. C3, non-BE)

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT supports only upto 95w cpu. you need atLeast ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

ASISH is right, i didnt know BE was different with higher TDP. check for BE support ! *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/42.gif

not that it wont run the processor, it will actually do cause they are kinda same family. but the vrm on motherboard may blow up during load.


----------

